# best place for beginner to buy nucs?



## texorgano (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello Everyone:
I'm another newbe. I would like to find a commercial Beekeeper to purchase 5 to 10 nucs. I live in the Jacksonville TX area. Dennis


----------



## beewitched (Apr 15, 2014)

There are two nuc sellers in Navasota TX. Do a google on "weaver bees navasota"


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

texorgano said:


> Hello Everyone:
> I'm another newbe. I would like to find a commercial Beekeeper to purchase 5 to 10 nucs. I live in the Jacksonville TX area. Dennis


Hi east texas!!
I know Smith County has a good beekeeper association. Be aware of hive trucks and large numbers of hives in your area and just stop them and ask also. 

welcome!!!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Dennis!


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

*Welcome Dennis!*

This is a better deal than a NUC. Give him a call, several people in our club are buying from him this Fall. You can split these in the spring. HTH


----------



## texorgano (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Welcome Dennis!*



Lburou said:


> This is a better deal than a NUC. Give him a call, several people in our club are buying from him this Fall. You can split these in the spring. HTH


$300.00 to expensive for me.


----------



## texorgano (Nov 30, 2014)

Good advice. Thanks


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

While that $300 double deep hive that Lee linked in post #5 is indeed more expensive than a single nuc, that is not the end of the comparison.

Your chances of being successful in beekeeping are much improved by maintaining _at least two_ colonies. Buying 2 nucs, _plus _the full-size woodenware shown with the double deep hive will end up costing quite a bit more than the $300 asking price.

There is some risk that the single full size colony could die/abscond before you can split it, but the same could be said about nucs also. Farming - which includes beekeeping - carries risk.


----------



## mrflegel (Mar 23, 2014)

You are also getting 20 drawn frames. Which is a huge thing when you don't have any. Staying ahead of the bees with your wooden ware is harder than it appears.
Time is everything.
Best of luck to You.

Mike


----------



## texorgano (Nov 30, 2014)

mrflegel said:


> You are also getting 20 drawn frames. Which is a huge thing when you don't have any. Staying ahead of the bees with your wooden ware is harder than it appears.
> Time is everything.
> Best of luck to You.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike. I've been doing a lot of research and now I have a plan. Make my own Top bar hives and use bee traps to aquire stock. I have a source to start with two nucs at a very good price. Still; between the suite, gloves, hat & vail, tools, hive material & two nucs it's still a sizeable investment. Of course there are other things like tubs, filters and jars for extracting. Looks like fun to me.


----------



## texorgano (Nov 30, 2014)

Do you have any company names for pollinators that operate in east Texas around Jacksonville south east of Dallas? I'd like to call them in stead of a chance sitting.


----------



## texorgano (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Welcome Dennis!*

I'm certainly going to do some splitting.


----------



## mrflegel (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Welcome Dennis!*

I like your plan. Except I would go with nuke Boxes instead of the top bar. Gives you something else to sell. Boxes are easier to make , materials easier to come by free ie. 10 inch wide and 20 inch long plywood scraps from a construction site, takes the standard frames you can put in an extractor ( comb is a resource that is hard for the bees to make starting out) or into another box that needs it. A few sheets of foundation to get the bees to draw the comb stright and chekerboarding in foundationless frames. I would buy the frames, 79 cents each is hard to beat. A plan for the hive beetles and the mites is necessary also. Join a beeclub. There should be one close by , beekeeps help each other. I am ending my first year with bees. Made some mistakes, learned and hope to do better nest year.
Wishing you fun and profit with the bees
mike


----------

